# hello! new daddy to 30 kids



## JADzilla (Mar 16, 2011)

I was introduced to this forum by a good friend who is a member, awesome forum btw, gave me lots of helpful tips.

Last season, the boyfriend and I were gardening. After hearing a loud freak out, I ran towards him to see a praying mantis on the gound. I always wanted a praying mantis as a pet, so i decided to keep her. I named her Alexander Bee. Researching online, I think it could be a california praying mantis [had no idea we had any locally]. Before she died when winter came, she layed one egg cluster. Three days ago, the cluster hatched and I had roughly 30 nymphs. Actually I think the count went down to 18-20 nymphs by todays count.

let the game begin. I hope I raise these guys right to adult hood.

-JAD


----------



## JoraMajora (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Jad! Glad you're finding this forum to be a lot of help. Good luck raising all those kids!


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 16, 2011)

So he screamed? :lol: Welcome!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck with the babies. I have been recently bitten by the bug and new to the forum, as well. Nice to see a "local" here. That is if your Long Beach is in CA.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome!

I'm "near San Diego"


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the "bitten by the bug" list. I also might be your neighbor if you know where Carson, CA lies. Good luck with the babies. Be sure to ask for help if you need it. The forums are awesome for newbies and veterans alike.

Rich S in

SoCal


----------



## JADzilla (Mar 17, 2011)

hi everyone, and thanks for the welcome  



patrickfraser said:


> Good luck with the babies. I have been recently bitten by the bug and new to the forum, as well. Nice to see a "local" here. That is if your Long Beach is in CA.





Rich S said:


> Welcome to the "bitten by the bug" list. I also might be your neighbor if you know where Carson, CA lies. Good luck with the babies. Be sure to ask for help if you need it. The forums are awesome for newbies and veterans alike.Rich S inSoCal


and yes i am local to you guys and i was originally from carson before i moved

-JADzilla


----------



## blackburnexotics (Mar 17, 2011)

Greetings from the East Coast!

There are plenty of us here to help answer any questions about parenting.








Have a happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## JADzilla (Mar 17, 2011)

hello and happy St pattys too you too

i got sad news. so my roommates cats got into my room which theyre not allowed, when i was away at school today. I found the lid chewed open, and i may have lost a few more mantids


----------



## Jolienar (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

